# Chest of drawers



## gatesmr2 (12 Dec 2007)

Hi hope someone can help me :? 

Ok i,m new to woodwork but really enjoy making things i,ve made a chest of draws and now i,m going to make second matching one,
I,m happy with the first but would like to tweak my design slightly, i,m looking at making the rails (the support for the draws on which they run think this is the right term) They will show on the face to separate the draws 
On the original i used 2x1 for the front and back and 1x1 for the sides, they where separate. this time i want to make them in one piece out of 2x1 like a frame and route a groove for them to fit into, last time i used M&T joints.
The main problem i have is an easier way of jointing them together, i was thinking of a lap joint but for the front 5 giving me 10 in total 5 each side will be blind (again sorry i think this is the proper term  ) as i don,t want this joint showing on the front, i intend to route leaving a 10 or 15 mm gap to the front then cut the same out of the rail to fit flush with the frame. 
Is there a better or easier joint i could use or is it a case of the only way ??

Hope this makes sense sorry i,m not a professional just a keen amateur

If it would help happy to mail some pics of the one i have made already. i,m not confident enough to put them on here just yet 

Marty


----------

